# Texture Compound



## Improvised (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm getting ready to spray an orange peel on my walls and I'm having a tough time figuring out the best compound/mud to fill the hopper with. I've had one or two people tell me to just use "topper" or "topping" mud, some say to use the actual stuff labeled "wall texture". If I go with the later, do I need wall texture for my walls and ceiling texture for the ceiling or will wall texture do it all? It just seems like there are too many options.

Second question, how necessary is priming the walls before texturing? I understand that it affects the drying, and, thus, the size of the texture if I don't prime, but is it really that noticeable of a difference? It seems like a lot of extra work if it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

All purpose pre mixed will be fine. Do not use topping. If you choose not to prime you run the risk of "pulling" the tape as the texture shrinks, therefore shrinking the tape. It's up to you, if it were me I would prime (and always do). Why run the risk after all that work to make it smooth.


----------



## Improvised (Mar 29, 2011)

Mop in Hand said:


> All purpose pre mixed will be fine. Do not use topping. If you choose not to prime you run the risk of "pulling" the tape as the texture shrinks, therefore shrinking the tape. It's up to you, if it were me I would prime (and always do). Why run the risk after all that work to make it smooth.


Thanks for the feedback, Mop. If you don't mind my asking, why do you suggest all purpose pre-mixed to topping? Everyone seems to have a recommendation but I'm not getting a reason for using a certain material over another.

The primer makes sense if I don't have to prime after I texture. Though to prime 1500+ sq feet of walls twice, seems like a lot of extra work. I'm not sure what you mean by "pulling" the tape. Is that similar to the idea that the texture will dry unevenly if not primed?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/texturing-walls-question-45791/

Gary


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

although we dont do alot of orange peel in ohio i have done some in florida we always sprayed it on before primer and never had problems with tape pulling loose
we used all purpose mud and thined it up 
if you prime first it will take longer to dry
once done you shouldnt see through it anyways
if you do the finish was bad and the primer isnt going to hide that no matter how it is applied


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never primed for stippled ceilings. That's a good 1/8" of mud over the entire surface as opposed to "splattering" for orange peel. No problem with tape "pulling". Don't quite understand that logic. Why wouldn't the tape "pull" when you coat it and it dries with the bed and/or skim coat for slick finish?? The tape should have at least one coat of mud over it prior to texture.... Won't hurt to prime, but you have to prime and paint after, so why prime twice??


----------

